# Extreme Beauty



## Darla (Jun 23, 2010)

This may not be everyone's cup of tea. I think it is rather impressive.



Horror in the Subway [pics]





People and Their Animal Twins





Muscular Man &amp; Not-so-muscular Dog





Stupid Animals





Amazing Accidents





Strangest creature found on Earth





Human and Robots relations: Visions of the Future


 

*Extreme Beauty â€“ Female Bodybuilders*

 Share

Few months ago we show you some photos of female bodybuilder Woman Terminator â€“ Michelle Brent. But today is a little bit different situation because these girls (female bodybuilders) are kind a pretty and beautiful. CreateDebate comment (RevKristine) about woman bodybuilders:

_â€œWhilst I personally donâ€™t find that sort of body attractive (on either gender), I have not the slightest doubt that some do find it a desirable attribute. Beauty lies in the eye of the beholder. I believe itâ€™s more about women being able to achieve individual excellence than about appearance anyway. The amount of dedication it takes for a woman to achieve that sort of musculature is astonishing. My father happens to work with one of the leading â€œcleanâ€ female bodybuilders in Australia (no drug enhancement). During her off season she looks like any other woman, itâ€™s only when sheâ€™s in training that sheâ€™ll look like the women in the links. The dietary regime is incredibly strict, as is the exercise regime, just like any other sport. I applaud the effort that it takes for a woman to reach that level of musculature.â€_








































































































































































This picture is NOT shopped





Muscular Man &amp; Not-so-muscular Dog





Dirty fun at mud festival





100+ Photos Found in Serial Killerâ€™s Locker





Staggering Artsy Photo-Manipulation





The Best Of: Ad Campaigns





Strange Photos from Russian Social Network


 

*Extreme Beauty â€“ Female Bodybuilders*

 Share





















































































































*Image source: 1 src**
*


----------



## xjackie83 (Jun 23, 2010)

holy moly that was a long post. Female bodybuilders are one of my least favorite things. I just don't get it and it can't be healthy.


----------



## abctalkout (Jul 5, 2010)

wow ~~~


----------



## Roxie (Jul 5, 2010)

My mum is a body builder and loves this kind of thing, but me personally.... don't find muscular women particularly attractive. Not even really beefed up men. It's just creepy and wrong.


----------



## beautylover9208 (Jul 28, 2010)

so strong...........


----------



## magosienne (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm all for muscular arms, but this is just too extreme for me.


----------



## Mylala88 (Jul 30, 2010)

I really admire body builders, but it's the extreme muscles that kind of turns me off. Muscle tone and definition is very attractive IMO though. =)


----------



## Shanki (Jul 30, 2010)

hahaha juiced!


----------



## Vidia the Pixie (Aug 1, 2010)

Extreme muscles in both men and women is a turn off to me. Yuck. :/


----------



## Ere Perez (Aug 2, 2010)

Extreme beauty! Iâ€™ll donâ€™t understand actually what you want to show in these pictures.


----------



## aenasmith (Aug 6, 2010)

Amazing pictures you have shared. Really the women who are making their muscles are too interesting. I wondered that these kind of women are there who have muscles like men. But to get these level they have to do many practice and exercises.

----------------------------------

Genius is an immense capacity for taking trouble


----------



## SaraTyson (Aug 19, 2010)

yes, it is exactly not my cup of tea


----------

